# Turkey hunt - A little generic help please



## Steve G (Nov 29, 2016)

I'm toying with the idea of a spring turkey hunt. Something I've wanted to do but there are no turkeys in my neck of the city.

I'd prefer to call a turkey to me because that just appeals to me.

I read through the "new to turkey hunting" thread and learned a bit, but could use a few more answers/ confirmations.
https://utahwildlife.net/forum/15-upland-game/197933-new-turkey-hunting.html

I unintentionally flushed a turkey last August while scouting for deer around 7500' in elevation, along side a small creek. I also confirmed with the Utah hunt planner that this area falls within a turkey habitat layer. That's all I got.

PBH wrote..


PBH said:


> Listen!
> 
> That's how you find turkeys. Use a "locator" call - whether that be a gobble, a crow, or a pea**** call. Use it sparingly. While hiking, hit that call once in a while, then listen for a gobble back to you. Once you hear something call back, then figure out your plan. Sometimes your plan will be nothing more than sitting down and making 1 or 2 more calls (hen, or gobble), and you'll have a tom (or two!) running right at you! Be ready -- your hunt could be over before you know it!


Is the idea here to do this during the season, or pre-season, and does it matter the time of day if I'm just trying to make a plan for a future day?

Also, I have no idea how much pressure this area gets and I am not free during the opening weekend. How important is that to a beginner who's never turkey hunted?

Also Lone Hunter wrote.. 


Lone_Hunter said:


> Your biggest challenge will be finding them. *Follow the snowline.* They are creatures of habit - literally. *They start their day in their roost, and end it in the same tree, or group of trees.* Find their general area, then find their roost, and you up your odds substantially of hanging your tag on him.


So this is a little conflicting for me. Will the turkeys move their roosts along with the snow line or will they be making longer daily migrations from their roosts to follow the snow line?


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

a couple things..."follow the snow line" is a good way to get wet boots but has little to do with finding turkeys. Turkeys generally don't migrate up a mountain faster than the snow line, but they by no means just get along the edge of the snow and move up the mountain with the snow line. Turkeys migrate down as the snow gets deep but they will cover the entire mountain when they migrate back up. Some stay low, some stay in the middle and some may wonder clear to the top of the mountain. Turkeys like reasonably flat areas with openings, not to thick of cover, trees to roost in and water.

Locating turkeys in a general are is the most important first step. If you have ever seen turkeys while you where out hunting or fishing...that is the best place to start. You first must find an area that has turkeys, you can then use calls or sightings to get in close(couple hundred yards, then you plan your hunt. Drive around the back roads, stop and call during the day. Turkeys are out moving from day break till late morning, then anytime after 2:30-3;00 until they go to roost. The rest, you got to learn from the turkeys. Good luck, don't move, happy hunting.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

When scouting prior to the season find where the Turkeys are roosting, stay away and watch where they go. They don't always head in the same direction, but more times than not, they will.


Set up where you think they will be heading a hundred yards or more from the roost before daylight. BE EXTREMLEY STELTHY, and don't use a light if possible.


You will hear them cackle, gobble before flying off the roost. Pay close attention to these calls they make. you will learn what a "fly down" call sounds like. Make a few soft yelps and purrs to let them know where you are, and that then wait for the fun to begin. IF, they come to you, be ready and don't move! they will pick you off and be gone. 


Best of luck, but most of all, enjoy the experience!


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

I said follow the snowline because as the snow melts, the greenery that sprouts is what they like to eat. Maybe I should have said stay below the snowline and don't go past it.


----------



## Steve G (Nov 29, 2016)

Thanks guys. I understood what follow the snow line meant as it applies to other game I hunt as well. I just wasn't sure if the turkeys changed roosts as they followed green-up up the mtn. or if they made longer daily migrations. 

I appreciate all the generous feed back.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

They will change roost trees as they move up the Mountain. (depending on pressure and weather) The thing is, just when you think you have them figured out, they do something different. Frustrating for sure, but that's "Hunting".


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

This morning at 7:03 AM. 

At this time of the year, Cottonwoods are your friends.


----------



## Steve G (Nov 29, 2016)

taxidermist said:


> Set up where you think they will be heading a hundred yards or more from the roost before daylight. BE EXTREMLEY STELTHY, and don't use a light if possible.


Thanks. I'll take it that 100 yards is on the inside edge of how close I want to set-up. Whats the furthest if I want to be cautious 150, 200 yards?


----------



## Steve G (Nov 29, 2016)

Lone_Hunter said:


> This morning at 7:03 AM.
> 
> At this time of the year, Cottonwoods are your friends.


Nice shot. So I read up a bit on locator calls, whats not clear to me is whats too early in the morning to effectively use a locator call and whats too late in the evening to do the same? for pre- hunt purposes. Also, If I hear a distant response and I want to narrow down the location, if I close the distance and call again, will the turkey respond again, or is it a one response deal?


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

Steve G said:


> Nice shot. So I read up a bit on locator calls, whats not clear to me is whats too early in the morning to effectively use a locator call and whats too late in the evening to do the same?


Use it after daylight (after they've left the roost) and before they return (sunset).

If I'm hunting where I know they are roosting, then I don't need the locator call. I use the locator call when i go for a hike and I'm not sure where the turkey's might be. Then I'll hit that call occasionally while hiking, and then listen for a response.

I'll also often times stop while driving the truck, and just listen. I've found turkeys just by stopping at a fork in the road, and listening for a few minutes.



Steve G said:


> Also, If I hear a distant response and I want to narrow down the location, if I close the distance and call again, will the turkey respond again, or is it a one response deal?


It all depends. Sometimes they will continue to respond each time you hit the call. Other times, they go silent but continue to come to you - and surprise you! Other times they will get farther away. This is where you just need to learn by trial and error. You hear all the time about guys that can't close the distance with a tom -- he just keeps moving away. So the hunter then does the same, and moves away from the tom, which then triggers the tom to turn around and come back. And, in many instances you'll be dealing with multiple birds. That can work in your favor too. Or hurt you. At some point, I'll switch from using the locator call to my mouth (hen) calls. Or not.

It's all games.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

It's 9:30 am, you're out in the woods, start with a couple very soft clucks or very quiet yelps and listen for a quiet response. This is a good way to find birds. You are communicating with them and not just "shocking" a response. Shock calling very seldom entices a bird to come in. Believe me, that turkey can hear a soft call from a long distance away. It is how the birds keep in touch and normally communicate. 

If you know there are turkeys in the area, always use the quiet calls. Save the loud 
"shock" calls to locate birds over a large area, like maybe when you are overlooking a big canyon or something.

PS...a great time to use that loud locator call is about a half hour after dark when the birds have settled in on the roost...they will many times respond and the good thing is they will be right there in the morning.


----------



## Steve G (Nov 29, 2016)

I think I got this now. Find Turkey just after sundown with locator call a short way below snow line. Set up decoys in the morning 150 yards uphill of roost. Call him down in the morning with a hen fly down call and shoot him.

Easy peasy.:mrgreen:

Seriously though, this gives me a starting point. Thanks.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

Steve G said:


> I think I got this now. Find Turkey just after sundown with locator call a short way below snow line. Set up decoys in the morning 150 yards uphill of roost. Call him down in the morning with a hen fly down call and shoot him *in the face*.
> 
> Easy peasy.:mrgreen:
> 
> Seriously though, this gives me a starting point. Thanks.


Fixed it for you.


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

Assuming your not using a bow, It's been said that Turkey Hunting is a headshot sport. Take the time to pattern your shotgun.


----------



## Steve G (Nov 29, 2016)

Lone_Hunter said:


> Assuming your not using a bow, It's been said that Turkey Hunting is a headshot sport. Take the time to pattern your shotgun.


It looks like #6 shot is common. And I presume the outside range is about 40 yards, like ducks?


----------



## hawglips (Aug 23, 2013)

Steve G said:


> It looks like #6 shot is common. And I presume the outside range is about 40 yards, like ducks?


There is a wide difference in viable range depending on gun, choke and especially Ammo. Not to mention shooter proficiency.


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

Ive taken a turkey using a 3 1/2 " Hevy shot Triple beard out of my mossberg 835, at around 60 yards. A shot that was taken out of desperation, and while impressive (and probably lucky), I'm not very proud of it, and wouldn't do it again.

That said, I do like this load.


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

Hevishot is good, but nothing compares to the effectiveness of TSS loads. These are pure tungsten and a #9 pellet has more penetration than lead #4s. You can fit 2X the number of pellets in the same load as #4 lead. Lots of guys shooting turkeys with 28ga and 410s now as they are as or more effective than 12ga lead loads. Lots of info out there on them if you look. There are several of us on this board who have been reloading it and shooting it at turkeys for 10 years. There is not anyone in the world who is more of an expert on TSS than Hawglips. He is the original pioneer that started reloading TSS for turkeys and the reason that federal and browning now have factory TSS loads.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

I wish Federal would make a 28 gauge TSS turkey load. Been avoiding getting into reloading for my 28's, but might have to start. Apex ammo shows that they offer a load, but its sold out on their website.


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

toasty said:


> Hevishot is good, but nothing compares to the effectiveness of TSS loads. These are pure tungsten and a #9 pellet has more penetration than lead #4s. You can fit 2X the number of pellets in the same load as #4 lead. Lots of guys shooting turkeys with 28ga and 410s now as they are as or more effective than 12ga lead loads. Lots of info out there on them if you look. There are several of us on this board who have been reloading it and shooting it at turkeys for 10 years. There is not anyone in the world who is more of an expert on TSS than Hawglips. He is the original pioneer that started reloading TSS for turkeys and the reason that federal and browning now have factory TSS loads.


Tungsten shot? That's a new one to me. I guess I'm behind the times. When I think Tungsten, I think TIG wielding, or tungsten carbide drill bits or saw blades.


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

gdog said:


> I wish Federal would make a 28 gauge TSS turkey load. Been avoiding getting into reloading for my 28's, but might have to start. Apex ammo shows that they offer a load, but its sold out on their website.


We've shot a 1 1/2oz load of TSS #9s in the 28ga last spring and last fall for turkeys. It is currently 3 for 3 with the long bird at about 45 yards. I mounted a red dot on my benelli UL 28ga and it has really helped the kids to head shoot birds. I just finished patterning my yildiz .410 for turkeys shooting TSS #9.5s. Can't wait to bag my bird with a 3lb .410 single shot this spring. I did have to add a rear sight to get the pattern centered on target, but she is shooting good now.


----------

